# Stahls’ Releases December Personalized Gift Sets Video



## Deborah Sexton

Discover how to expand your product offerings with personalized gift sets made using your vinyl cutter and heat press in a new instructional video. The December segment of the “Get This Look” series from Stahls’ shows how to create a unique, coordinated look on a ladies’ tank top and matching steel drink tumbler. 

You’ll get detailed, step-by-step directions, along with a complete materials and equipment list and tips from the pros to make this combo and others like it part of your repertoire. See how to increase interest and profits by adding gift appeal to related items with matching designs. 

From heat-printed onesies and bibs to picnic totes and blankets, the options and opportunities are endless!

View the video and download the PDF at http://bit.ly/stahls-gift-sets.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------



## OscarSellersp

Thank you for sharing your method to improve personalized gifts using the latest manufacturing methods and distribution. Last year I created my personal online shop getphotoblanket.com with a wide range of gifts presented on the platform, different photo blankets, pillows, face dolls. I think I will try using the service you described for manufacturing better quality gifts, if you get more suggestion about this topic, please let me know. Have a great day, Deborah Sexton!


----------

